# Lindy Lou's first AQHA show *pics*



## LindyVodkaWP (Apr 12, 2012)

Pleasure....low and relaxed


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Those cones look so close together - How tight was the horsemanship pattern? I'd have puked!


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Yes-gorgeous-you put a lot of effort into getting her ready for the show-Congratulations.


----------



## LindyVodkaWP (Apr 12, 2012)

Thank you!!

Yes they were setting up the cones and I was like SURELY they are going to move them further apart....it was TIGHT. But, she is soo responsive we didn't have a problem. But, I was slightly freaking out lol


----------



## LindyVodkaWP (Apr 12, 2012)

bumping up.......


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Awesome! I have gotten to where I try to practice the course smaller than it is to try to help myself make it pretty... Not sure if it works or not!


----------



## LindyVodkaWP (Apr 12, 2012)

I usually do and for some reason was practicing it really big that day........good thing it all worked out lol


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Nice job and great pics! She can come live at my barn anytime ;-)


----------



## LindyVodkaWP (Apr 12, 2012)

haha NOPE she is staying with me until the day she dies


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Do qualify for the Rookie classes? I tried them out at last weekends show and had a blast. And they were FREE! (I also did the Novice Amateur and a couple green classes)


----------



## LindyVodkaWP (Apr 12, 2012)

farmpony84 said:


> Do qualify for the Rookie classes? I tried them out at last weekends show and had a blast. And they were FREE! (I also did the Novice Amateur and a couple green classes)


Good question? I have NO idea! lol I'm new to the whole QH show thing so I'm not sure lol


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Then you qualify. They started them off in a pilot program last summer in a few states. I don't know if they've hit all the states yet or not. I was actually surprised to see them on the show billet but since I was able... I did them. 

Basically they are for horse and rider combinations that have less than 10 lifetime points. Riley and I only have 4 so we qualified. You actually do earn points in those classes (Rookie points). When You earn 10 points you earn a certificate of achievement that is similar to an ROM.

Neat huh?


----------



## MyLittleHunter (Jul 20, 2009)

She looked really good! It's wonderful that she's improving from show to show. She'll only get better and better with more experience. And your placings were nothing to sneeze at. You still beat 7 other horses and riders in pleasure, and 10 others in horsemanship. Great job!


----------



## LindyVodkaWP (Apr 12, 2012)

Thanks a lot! Lindy actually is a very experienced show horse.......but it was just a BAD day for her the first show we went too this season lol


----------



## SaddleStrings (May 15, 2012)

Great job!! Glad she cooperated!! You have a nice looking horse by the way. Who is she out of?


----------



## LindyVodkaWP (Apr 12, 2012)

funny thing is......she is allll reining bred. Her sire is Topsail Whiz.....yeah lol


----------



## ilostmyzipper (May 26, 2012)

Great Job! beautiful horse and pics! Keep showing away It's a wonderful experience for you and your horse.


----------



## JustAwesome (Jun 22, 2011)

Fantastic photos, she scrubs up nicely and so do you 
LOVE your belt btw, I have one but with blue stones etc by the same people, how nice are they? x


----------



## LindyVodkaWP (Apr 12, 2012)

Thank you guys!


----------



## Cinder (Feb 20, 2011)

She looks like she was spotless! Good job!


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Well done and my goodness you're happy in that first picture!!!


----------

